# Alienware Aurora R4 CPU Wakü



## artorias (11. November 2014)

*Alienware Aurora R4 CPU Wakü*

Guten Tag PCGamesHardware-Forum,

ich habe eventuell ein Problem mit der CPU Kühlung eines Alienware PCs.

Falls ihr es nicht wisst, Dell verbaut Standard mäßig eine CPU Wasserkühlung. Hier ein Link zu ein paar Bildern:

Aurora R4 overheating problem SOLVED!!! - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community

Es geht primär darum, dass die Temperaturen sehr stark ansteigen, da dieser Glibber die Wakü verstopft. Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch, allerdings habe ich das Problem bereits gelöst. Leider ist mir dummerweise einiges an Kühlflüssigkeit ausgelaufen, während ich mit dem entfernen von dem Glibber beschäftigt war. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Sollte ich die ausgelaufene Flüssigkeit irgendwie nachfüllen? Wenn ja womit? Oder kann ich diesem Umstand ignorieren und den Pc wieder zusammenbauen und weggeben, ohne das ich nochmal von Problemen mit dem PC höre?
Temperaturen befinden sich jetzt übrigens alle 35-40Grad Bereich, also an sich ja eine optimale Temperatur. Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher und frage deshalb nochmal nach.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da Sicherheit verschaffen.


----------



## Soulsnap (11. November 2014)

*AW: Alienware Aurora R4 CPU Wakü*

Am besten du nimmst diese Kühlflüssigkeit komplett aus dem Kreislauf, spülst alles ordentlich durch und machst normales Destilliertes Wasser ein. 
So genannte "Kühlflüssigkeiten" bieten keinen Vorteil gegenüber Wasser, eher Nachteile.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (11. November 2014)

*AW: Alienware Aurora R4 CPU Wakü*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Am besten du nimmst diese Kühlflüssigkeit komplett aus dem Kreislauf, spülst alles ordentlich durch und machst normales Destilliertes Wasser ein.
> So genannte "Kühlflüssigkeiten" bieten keinen Vorteil gegenüber Wasser, eher Nachteile.


 
Ne da muss ich dich leider korrigeren 

Soweit ich das richtig sehe (erstes Foto vom Haltemechanismus) handelt es sich bei der AiO um eine Wasserkühlung von Asetek.
Die verwenden einen Kupfer-Kühler und einen Aluminium-Radiator. Daher geht leider destilliertes Wasser nicht, sondern er braucht ne Kühlflüssigkeit mit Korossionschutz.

---------------

Meine Empfehlung, spüle die konplette Wakü mit destillierten Wasser aus, damit dieser ganze Glibber rauskommt, der sitzt garantiert auch im Radiator.
Und dann fülle die Wakü mit neuer Kühlflüssigkeit.

Da würde ich dir folgende empfehlen - welche ist egal, sind beide super:

Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kannst du kaufen, wo du möchtest


----------



## artorias (11. November 2014)

*AW: Alienware Aurora R4 CPU Wakü*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Ne da muss ich dich leider korrigeren
> 
> Soweit ich das richtig sehe (erstes Foto vom Haltemechanismus) handelt es sich bei der AiO um eine Wasserkühlung von Asetek.
> Die verwenden einen Kupfer-Kühler und einen Aluminium-Radiator. Daher geht leider destilliertes Wasser nicht, sondern er braucht ne Kühlflüssigkeit mit Korossionschutz.
> ...


 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Angabe wie viel von der Flüssigkeit hineintun muss? Bzw. kann ich mir irgendwo anschauen wie man sowas macht? 


Sollte ich überhaupt noch Flüssigkeit reintun? Aktuell läuft der Pc gut und hat kaum Temperatur. Kann ich da noch eine Böse überraschung erleben?


----------

